

Who Owns the Words That Come Out of Your Mouth? - mayneack
http://www.freakonomics.com/2013/01/17/who-owns-the-words-that-come-out-of-your-mouth-a-new-freakonomics-radio-podcast/

======
mayneack
Transcript: [http://www.freakonomics.com/2013/01/17/who-owns-the-words-
th...](http://www.freakonomics.com/2013/01/17/who-owns-the-words-that-come-
out-of-your-mouth-full-transcript/)

